# Questions About Dove Hunting



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I didn't want to hijack rockslingers thread, but I had some questions about obtaining small birds (specifically Dove's).

I love trying to take game with various bands / ammo setup's as long as they provide an ethical kill with good shot placement.

We have addressed in my past thread the use of heavier ammo:
My Squirrel Success and a Question

To my questions now,

1) Does steel work better then lead for Doves?

2) If so, why? Does it penetrate feathers better? (Note: I know slingshot hunting doesn't rely necessarily on penetration but blunt force trauma)

3) Is 1/4'' / 3/8'' acceptable or shall I keep using 10mm lead?
4) Shall I aim for the head / neck / body?

Basically, I need a Bird Hunting Theory 101 from the bird hunters on here.

Thanks Chaps,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A VERY experienced shooter (Tex?) has reported that in his experience, steel "slips off" of the game more easily, doing less damage than lead.

I have not shot doves for many years, and at that time I used only stones. Afraid I cannot pronounce here. Just in general, I would rather use a lead ball rather than a steel ball of the same size ... perhaps prejudice on my part.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Lead 12.7s for everything.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Okay, lead it is.

When aiming (yes, I'm an "aimer"). What is an acceptable area on a Dove to aim for. I have noticed when scouting them, when they feed... their heads kinda bob. I would suspect a head-shot maybe difficult while they feed. Is a direct shot to the neck or body an ethical option? I'm sorry guys, still learning.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Personally, I would aim for just where the neck joins the body. From the side, if you are on you will break the neck; if a little high you will break the neck or get a head shot. If you are a little low, you stand a good chance of breaking a wing. From behind, you will get head or neck if a little high; if a little low, you will likely break the back ... there is not much muscle covering the back. The problem if front-on. Again, I would aim for where the neck joins the body. Hopefully that will give you a neck or head shot. But the breast is very heavily muscled, and I would not count on a killing shot if you hit the breast.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

no matter what the prey is, dove, squirrel, snake, zombie, lint, rabbit, always go for the head.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Charles said:


> Personally, I would aim for just where the neck joins the body. From the side, if you are on you will break the neck; if a little high you will break the neck or get a head shot. If you are a little low, you stand a good chance of breaking a wing. From behind, you will get head or neck if a little high; if a little low, you will likely break the back ... there is not much muscle covering the back. The problem if front-on. Again, I would aim for where the neck joins the body. Hopefully that will give you a neck or head shot. But the breast is very heavily muscled, and I would not count on a killing shot if you hit the breast.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Thanks Charles, I think this is a fair suggestion and worth a go. I've keep track of everything in a hunting journal... I'll keep track of the angles of the bird and the shots made for a future reference.



Imperial said:


> no matter what the prey is, dove, squirrel, snake, zombie, lint, rabbit, always go for the head.


I would usually agree (i.e.: check my 2 previous threads I've made with head shots), especially when hunting lint, but honestly Imperial... have you seen those f*&Kers eat?!?! What I care about is an ethical shot, and I'm hoping shooting 10mm lead this may be achieved, without attempting hitting a multi-directional bobble head the size of a dime...


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Charles is right on!

However, I have taken dove with a large rock and #107's and i hit the Dove in the back. He dropped instantly and i shot him once more just to make sure he was not suffering because a shot to the back could have paralized him, But when i cleaned him, His BREAST bone, Yes, BREAST bone was shattered in 2 places.

How? I have NO idea what so ever. Maybe from the force of the rock? Heck, i do not know.

I have a picture of the dove on my phone, But i cannot find a way to post it with Mobile.

SMS


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Charles is right on!
> 
> However, I have taken dove with a large rock and #107's and i hit the Dove in the back. He dropped instantly and i shot him once more just to make sure he was not suffering because a shot to the back could have paralized him, But when i cleaned him, His BREAST bone, Yes, BREAST bone was shattered in 2 places.
> 
> ...


I'd love to see that pic SMS! I like to keeps logs of things...
Do you remember the size of the rock approx. or the size you would normally choose for that setup? The diameter and speed would give me an idea of the force used to break the breast bone from the back too. This maybe asking a bit much SMS but I love learning and compiling data. 

Clever Moniker


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Charles is right on!
> ...


 Hey there, Clever Moniker! Thank you for the kind words.

Well, I cant remember the exact size of the rock, But i would say it was about an inch wide and a inch long. But thats just a guess. I was also drawing my #107's bandset 3 inches passed my ear. Im not sure of the measurments of my band draw though.

Also, I will soon try to get that picture up of the Dove, Its just a pic of the dove after i brought it into my kitchen, But im sure you could get info from it!

Thanks,

SMS


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Even hunting with the shotgun, you get a few winged shots. I carry a few marbles to stop them before they flop

into the snakey brush. Works for me, did it yesterday. Been doing it for many years.

They are flying like a bat, very fast.







The larger 0ne a Eurasion dove was winged while flying pretty high.

I finished it with a marble and the slingshot in the pic,before he got into the brush. The other is a

mourning dove for comparison. The shooter is a guava natural w/ large Tex tubes and Ray's rock pouch.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Shooting dove on the wing with a shotgun was a REAL challenge for me. I found when I started that I kept shooting behind them because they fly so fast! It took a while for me to learn the proper lead. I was much better at sneaking up and shooting them with a slingshot as they fed!

Nice shooting there, Rockslinger!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Charles said:


> Shooting dove on the wing with a shotgun was a REAL challenge for me. I found when I started that I kept shooting behind them because they fly so fast! It took a while for me to learn the proper lead. I was much better at sneaking up and shooting them with a slingshot as they fed!
> 
> Nice shooting there, Rockslinger!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles. They were not flying much, I think the recent rain had them all out of sync. LOL

Clever Moniker, If I were hunting strictly with the slingshot I'd be using .44 lead.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

rockslinger said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Shooting dove on the wing with a shotgun was a REAL challenge for me. I found when I started that I kept shooting behind them because they fly so fast! It took a while for me to learn the proper lead. I was much better at sneaking up and shooting them with a slingshot as they fed!
> ...


Thanks Rockslinger, I only have access to 10mm right now though.

I now believe a head-shot is possible. I ran out and just finished a vid of hitting a dime @ 50ft. I think the head of a Dove (at least where the brain is located) is about the size of a dime... I hope to complete this shot in less then 6 shots next time, and maybe is there wasn't so much wind.  sorry guys.

Here is the unedited video:


----------

